
Clarifying SourceForge.net’s denial of site access for certain persons - niyazpk
http://sourceforge.net/blog/clarifying-sourceforgenets-denial-of-site-access-for-certain-persons-in-accordance-with-us-law/
======
jessor
Ouch. They're pretty big, but blocking certain countries and persons just
doesn't read well with the foss philosophy.

If they can't work around the issue there'll probably be a successor soon.

~~~
devinj
"there'll probably be a successor soon"? I don't know about you, but I've been
using alternative services for years. The time for successors has already
passed.

------
jancona
A project I work on, Android on Freerunner, ran into this issue with Google
Code a while back. We had a user in iran who was unable to access our project
because Google was blocking access from their country. It seems that the only
alternative is to host your project on a site located outside the US.

